# Security Guard for Broadmoor



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Security Guard for Broadmoor. 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, I love this guy! That jaunty tip of the hat tells me he doesn't take himself too seriously


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

He's perfect!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Pretty cool looking!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice Cathy


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Great guard, wonder if Copchick knew him!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

thank you, everyone.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Maybe add a sign "whatcha gonna do when they come for you?" 
Hes too funny....


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job!!!


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

the details for your haunt keep getting better. I love this.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

lol great job Cathy!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: No bones about it Cathy, he is a great addition!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks great, just not sure if he's Starsky.......or Hutch?:googly:


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I love it, great addition!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Suhweeeet!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't think he's going to make anyone feel safer.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

As always looks great.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

thank you, everyone.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Love the newly addition to Broadmoor. It looks like he fits in just fine. Great addition and good job!!!


----------

